# this is my story



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome, Sorry to hear of your bad luck.I lived in Delta CO. last year and heard that a crop duster over sprayed a field and got several hives set nearby. Your ladies most likely were working a field or orchard that was sprayed or the mosquito patrol got them. Alot of gardeners get a hive for their plants only to see the bees go elsewhere, They seem to get fixed on one bloom and work it hard even if its not in their own yard. I don't think I would reuse that hive again as you said it might be poisoned. DON'T GIVE UP if BeeKeeping was easy everyone would be doing it and there wouldn't be forums like this. I think there is a beekeeping club in Ft. Collins, check with the members and you may beable to get a Nuc or starter hive next spring.Good Luck Jim


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I marvel at your early success, but am saddened for your loss. Does your state have a compensation program for insecticide kills? You will not get your bees back but you might get a good start on package bees or buying a hive. You should probably report your loss to your agricultural extension agent. Pesticide applicators are bound by federal law to use due diligence, whether it is a homeowner or farmer.


----------



## Mikescomic (Aug 13, 2010)

I want to thank bsweet and americasbeekeeper for your support. I haven't yet decided whether to try again. I've been doing a bee inventory in my yard and of the about 100 different variety of bees, mostly the bumble bees, I did spot up to 3 honey bees in my yard during any one given time. So I know there must still be viable hives still in the area. I haven't checked in on Colorado's website agriculture if they have anything on honey bees, but it is something I'll look into.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mike,
I'm south of you in the Parker area.
Have you contacted DeLaney Farms about Marty Hardison's beekeeping workshops? I went to one in July and took us around to all his hives there and then showed us how to build a top bar hive. He is having a session on harvesting honey in Sept. http://http://dug.org/events-workshops/
Also I would highly recommend you join a beekeeping club. I belong to the Highland Beekeeping Club and they are a great group of people. http://http://home.comcast.net/~high.land.beekeeping.club/site/
They meet in Littleton once a month and the next meeting is this Thursday. They also offer a beekeeping class which I believe will start up again in January.
There is a beekeeping supply store To Bee or Not To Bee up near I-25 and I-70. 
I've only been beekeeping since May but I've learned so much from reading books, the club, and this website.


----------



## Mikescomic (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks beehugger and Oldtimer,

I definitely want to increase my knowledge before I try again. I opened my box yesterday to see what was inside and was totally amazed. I can see where the term, "busy as bees," comes from. They certainly had been busy. For the little over two months I had them, they had almost entirely filled my 16x12x12 inch box with honeycomb and what I found more amazing was the honeycomb was similar to six stalactites attached to the top inside, with each one having cells on both sides, little over an inch thick with about 1/2 inch space between them. I was thinking, these little guys exhibit a long history of domestication, I need to conform with the standard for hive design. There also was about 50 dead bees on the floor in various stages of decomposition and a strong smell of honey. I had made my hive opening from the bottom, thinking at the time, I just want them for pollination, but I realize now how prolific they are and to own them requires a relationship that includes harvesting their product.


----------



## Mikescomic (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to Marty Hardison's workshop at Delaney's Farm on Saturday the 11th. Harvesting Honey. It was great experience, I learned a lot. It made me realize that my hive was probably doomed from the start because it wasn't big enough. He uses his own design of a topbar hive. I didn't even no there were other designs. I've downloaded his plans for the hive from his web site http://home.comcast.net/~topbarbeehives/site/ and bought the materials for around $50, though it would be cheaper if I could buy corrugated steel roofing in sheets of 4 feet instead of 8, (not on his design plans but was being used in the field,) guess at some point I'll have to build two hives. I was amazed how simple this design is and how easy and non disruptive to the bees it is to collect the honey combs. Now if I can attract another swarm this spring. I'm still seeing honey bees on my property so I feel I have a good shot.

Mike


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh I'm so glad you were able to go. Did you get a chance to ask him about the spraying and if it affected any of his hives?

Aren't his top bar plans great? When he made one I was surprised how quickly he did it. 

If you are interested, the Beekeeping Club I mentioned before has started up another branch that is more convenient for those of living out east. It's the High Prairie Beekeeping Club and we meet the first Wednesday of the month at the Pinery Fire Department in Parker at 6:30. 10235 S Park Glen Way. The next meeting is October 6.
Also the next meeting for the Highland Beekeeping Club is this Thursday and member are bringing in honey samples to be judged. Should be interesting.


----------



## Mikescomic (Aug 13, 2010)

I told Marty about my bees, but he did not have any event like that at Delaney's Farm. He did say about the middle of August the bees seemed to be stressed, but he blamed it on the heat and dryness we've had lately. The Topbar hive does look like it should be simple to build. I just need to unbury my table saw out of the clutter in my basement and move it outside where I won't have to worry about all the saw dust I'll be making. As for the bee clubs I'll have to wait for awhile, I have a conflict of interest on those two nights. I get Wednesday nights off in the summer from choir rehearsal and occasionally cancelations occur, I could drop in, if they don't mind.

Mike


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Of course. You are welcome to drop in anytime you can make it. 
Good luck!


----------

